
Inside America’s Toughest Federal Prison - ca98am79
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/29/magazine/inside-americas-toughest-federal-prison.html?_r=1
======
wanderfowl
Great article. Interestingly, I knew this lawyer (Aro) when he was still
corporate. Even then, though, he came across as compassionate and reasonable,
even when not representing the common man. This "sudden change" in career path
doesn't shock me one bit. Good on him.

------
Fjolsvith
As a side note, USP Marion, in Illinois, now is used as one of 13 medium
security facilities to house federal sex offenders and protective custody
inmates.

------
eruditely
The story about Jack Powers is scary, is anyone capable of defending
themselves against the Aryan Brotherhood?

~~~
Fjolsvith
In or out of prison?

~~~
eruditely
Both.

